# Gheenoe on a chop



## habanalure (Feb 6, 2012)

I was wandering if a Gheenoe would start taking on water say from the wake of a large vessel or on a choppy day at a large body of water.
I never see any Gheenoes cruising the Halifax river where there are a lot of vessels going up and down the river.
Thanks
HabanaJoe


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

Yes. Be careful in a gheenoe in a chop. I have a 13 with a 9.9 on it and screwed up fishing the afternoon bite in the harbor my run back to the ramp was scary. Slow down as much as you want gheenoes are not meant for chop. Ill probably hear a bunch of crap for that comment but if you have to run in a chop buy a better boat for a chop. I love my gheenoe it's quiet and poles great, but it has limits


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Yes, a Gheenoe will take on water and you will get soaking wet. I you take on enough water without a bilge pump it is dangerous.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I got swamped by some A-hole down in the Keys last month. Almost ran me over in a narrow canal. 

I have also been caught in some rough chop in Mosquito Lagoon that was down right treacherous. It was like glass when I went out in the morning, fished about Cucmber Island and didn't realize the winds had picked up to aroudn 25 mph. The boat had 6" of water in it when I got back to Bio Lab. 

Be careful. I have also flipped it in the middle of the Indian River in Jan, not a pretty sight. That said, Gheenoes are still 100% better than a canoe.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

Do not know what kind you folks are running but my Lt 25 will handle quite a bit of "chop" but it will be a wet ride and not one I look for on purpose.
Last week I was heading out after laying in the boat dock waiting for a storm to pass. The thunderstorms died but I neglected to think about the wind that reversed itself and turned the bay into an ocean. I have run thru 2-3' chop before without thinking too much about it but I did not take in much water and I was able to time my turns. No such luck this last time and I got caught in what I would estimate 3-4' chop with blowing wind and shifting currents. I had water going over my front passenger's head as well as mine and by the time I got squared away and got it on top we were soaked and the boat had about 6-7" of water in the rear third. I never thought I would swamp while making a hard turn out of the ramp channel but it was like riding a surfboard thru a tunnel. I got over to a protected area and my battery and gas tank were floating(tank under rear bench seat and starting battery in rear strapped to bench). I do not have an electric bilge so it took a while to pump her out but I was not overly concerned. Just a mistake on my part but it did give me some added confidence knowing that I could run in crap like that if I did get caught out in the open again.
Someday I should probably put in a auto bilge pump but usually I do not try to run in those kind of conditions.
The LT 25 is very stable in my experiences with it.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Those Lt 25 are nice. I currently have a 13' Gheenoe with a 15 hp. I was going to upgrade to a LT 25 but after getting a price on the LT 25 with the options I wanted with raised decks($5100.00), I decided to go with one if these. I could almost buy 2 IPB 14's for the price of one Gheenoe LT 25.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1365968585


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

2' to 3' ft chop? That's something I avoid in my power skiff no way I would go anywhere near it in any gheenoe much less my 13'er. Be careful out there I have to read about drownings every week up here in the Chesapeake bay usually to small a boat with too many passengers and not enough life vests


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

> I have run thru 2-3' chop before without thinking too much about it but I did not take in much water and I was able to time my turns. No such luck this last time and I got caught in what I would estimate 3-4' chop with blowing wind and shifting currents.


Did you mean 3-4" (Inches)? 3-4' (Feet) chop is a very rare occurrence. I define chop as very high frequency waves.

I would like to see video of that if it was 3-4 feet.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Do not know what kind you folks are running but my Lt 25 will handle quite a bit of "chop" but it will be a wet ride and not one I look for on purpose.
> Last week I was heading out after laying in the boat dock waiting for a storm to pass.  The thunderstorms died but I neglected to think about the wind that reversed itself and turned the bay into an ocean.  I have run thru 2-3' chop before without thinking too much about it but I did not take in much water and I was able to time my turns.  No such luck this last time and I got caught in what I would estimate 3-4' chop with blowing wind and shifting currents.  I had water going over my front passenger's head as well as mine and by the time I got squared away and got it on top we were soaked and the boat had about 6-7" of water in the rear third.  I never thought I would swamp while making a hard turn out of the ramp channel but it was like riding a surfboard thru a tunnel.  I got over to a protected area and my battery and gas tank were floating(tank under rear bench seat and starting battery in rear strapped to bench).  I do not have an electric bilge so it took a while to pump her out but I was not overly concerned.  Just a mistake on my part but it did give me some added confidence knowing that I could run in crap like that if I did get caught out in the open again.
> Someday I should probably put in a auto bilge pump but usually I do not try to run in those kind of conditions.
> The LT 25 is very stable in my experiences with it.


I think you missing a comma!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Boaters, the only people that argue over wave height more than surfers


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Went out with a buddy on his Classic a few weeks ago, with buckets of water coming over board every wave. thankfully he has a bilge pump and we were able to make it to a nearby channel.


----------



## Grant (May 6, 2009)

> Boaters, the only people that argue over wave height more than surfers


----------



## b16stang_crx (Jan 18, 2012)

Gheenoe riding 3-4footers lol my 16flats boat with a 115hp will have a hard time in that!!!! Funny I want to plan a Bimini run... Thinking about taking a gheenoe


----------



## habanalure (Feb 6, 2012)

How totally AWSOME a trip to Bimini in a Gheenoe!.
What an add that would be for the company.
By the way if you're really serious about that , make sure a Coast Guard chopper is very close by!!!!
LOL
HabanaJoe
PS I had envisioned a Gheenoe trip. Havana to Key West


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Lol I was in 1-2 with my Ankona and I was getting soaked ... Any shallow draft low sided boat will get you wet with 1-2 with 25 mph crosswind hell even a key largo bay boat was getting wet right next to me but not as bad as me. Be careful because I have seen a few overturned gheenoes in clapboard and the upper St. John's


----------



## b16stang_crx (Jan 18, 2012)

> How totally AWSOME a trip to Bimini in a Gheenoe!.
> What an add that would be for the company.
> By the way if you're really serious about that , make sure a Coast Guard chopper is very close by!!!!
> LOL
> ...


From what some people say I shouldn't have a problem as long as seas stay under 3-4 ...... I mean 3-4 is a rough time on my friends 27contender but I should be ok on a gheenoe and a bucket


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Lol I was in 1-2 with my Ankona and I was getting soaked ... Any shallow draft low sided boat will get you wet with 1-2 with 25 mph crosswind hell even a key largo bay boat was getting wet right next to me but not as bad as me. Be careful because I have seen a few overturned gheenoes in clapboard and the upper St. John's


Every key largo I have been in was the wettest riding hardest pounding boat ever.
Its a good cheap boat but absolutely wear foulweather gear


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Lol that and the few times I have been offshore in a Carolina skiff 20 dlx made me realize how bad those boats ride. Cruse,any wave,slam down, spray in the face
Repeate all day.......


----------



## Jestevez (Oct 14, 2011)

> Gheenoe riding 3-4footers lol my 16flats boat with a 115hp will have a hard time in that!!!! Funny I want to plan a Bimini run... Thinking about taking a gheenoe


Lol!!! ;D!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Wave height will not generally exceed 0.8 times water depth.  3 to 4 foot waves would require a sustained wind strength of 22 to 27 knots over a fairly long fetch.  It could happen, but not likely in most areas gheenoes run.


----------

